# Inert sand with heavily planted tank?



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

for starters, lots of people have good success with sand and root tabs.

Plants like Java fern and Anubias do not like to have their roots buried in any substrate. They will get their nutrients from the water column. You may need to dose ferts in the water column for these plants.

Do you have your Anubias roots in the substrate?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

If you want an inert sand that is easy to keep clean, grows many rooted plants reasonably well using just root tabs, then a fairly shallow bed of inexpensive #20 grade density quartz-based pool filter sand is for you. Get it at any pool supply store for under $15. for 50 lbs.
Here's an example for you:


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

Discuspaul, thanks.

Ichy, thanks for the input. My anubias roots were in the sand two days and began to rot, they are now resting on top of the sand. 

The root system is pretty long and very thick, I'm going to have a tough time attaching it it seems. 
As for the swords, one of them began to rot at the roots as well. Still trying to find out what causes root rot in general. 


Max-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

The roots of anubias can be buried as long as the rhizome is left exposed. It's the rhizome that doesnt need to be buried.

Sand is great. I use it in all my tanks.

As for the roots rotting, sometimes when a plant moves from one environment to another, existing roots will degrade and new roots will start to form simultaneously. Leaves do the same thing if a plant has been grown emmersed for example.

As long as the plant looks healthy I wouldnt worry about it, especially if there is new healthy root growth. This may take some time with anubias because they grow very slow. 

If the sword plant's roots are rotting without forming any new healthy growth then you may have a problem. But dont be uprooting it every few days to look at the roots. Leave it be and see what happens. It will soon let you know if it's happy or not.

How long has that hair grass been planted? It looks nice and healthy. If it's more than a couple weeks old then I'd say conditions in general are pretty favorable.


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

burr740, thanks for the input. Certainly would explain root rot if conditions are favorable.

The DHG has been in almost a month now with no root growth, it seems as though there is literally no roots at all, just a nub where it all comes together. The tops of the blade have a TINY nub on them too which makes me believe that they are actually adapting and getting the nutrients from the water column? But I need roots to hold it down(PITA.). Lol! 
And since I upgraded my lights, I've noticed slight vertical growth. Soon I will have my good fixture with t5's. Plus my led strip. 


Max-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't have access to anubias anymore, due to legislation, but many plants grow better root systems, if you give the roots a light pruning before planting.
It causes hormones to accumulate there and speed up the healing and growth, A bit like when you crush a branch on a tree or shrub slightly.


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

So far, plants are all growing nicely. (Except my dwarf hair grass, not so well but it's staying alive.). 


-->Max


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going on about a year and a half with pool filter sand and kind of a lot of plants and it's been going very well. I use liquid ferts and root tabs. I also have MTS and they haven't bothered the plants at all.


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

PickieBee said:


> I'm going on about a year and a half with pool filter sand and kind of a lot of plants and it's been going very well. I use liquid ferts and root tabs. I also have MTS and they haven't bothered the plants at all.




Wow nice tank! I'd consider that heavily planted. Great contrast.

Good to hear of your success in sand after that length of time. So far I'm doing okay as well. 










What kind of wood are those thin, straight pieces?


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

maxhrbal said:


> What kind of wood are those thin, straight pieces?


Thanks! This is my first planted tank and there's been a LOT of trial and error!

The light colored "wood" is cholla which is everywhere where I live and the darker wood is from crazyaquaticstudio on eBay. He calls it spider wood but I don't know what kind of tree it comes from. It's actually all one piece but most of it is covered up by that moss now. I didn't even buy the moss, a tiny bit came with some shrimp I ordered and this is just what it did by itself after I chucked it into the tank...


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

PickieBee said:


> Thanks! This is my first planted tank and there's been a LOT of trial and error!
> 
> The light colored "wood" is cholla which is everywhere where I live and the darker wood is from crazyaquaticstudio on eBay. He calls it spider wood but I don't know what kind of tree it comes from. It's actually all one piece but most of it is covered up by that moss now. I didn't even buy the moss, a tiny bit came with some shrimp I ordered and this is just what it did by itself after I chucked it into the tank...




[emoji106] my first planted tank as well. Seriously though, you have a talent there, I may be biased because that's my favorite style, but that's stunning. And thanks for the info. I have an old 30 gallon Hexagonal TALL(24") tank I plan on starting soon...what a challenge that will be.


----------

